# O Melhor Clima (para ti)



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Dez 2012 às 18:46)

É só escolher um

Qualquer dúvida, exponham-na


Af - clima *equatorial húmido* - Manaus, Brasil

Am - clima *tropical monçônico* - Daca, Bangladesh

Aw - clima *tropical (chuvas no verão)* - Rio de Janeiro Brasil

As - clima *tropical (chuvas no Inverno)*- João Pessoa, Brasil

BSh - clima *semi-árido quente* - Múrcia, Espanha

BSk - clima *semi-árido frio* - Medicine Hat, Canadá

BWh - clima *árido quente* - Phoenix, Estados Unidos

BWk - clima *árido frio* - norte do Chile, deserto do Atacama e região central da Patagônia

Csa - clima *temperado mediterrâneo, verões quentes (chuvas no Inverno)* - Lisboa, Portugal

Csb - clima *temperado mediterrâneo, verões brandos (chuvas no Inverno)* - San Francisco, Estados Unidos

Cwa - clima *subtropical húmido* - São Paulo, Brasil

Cwa - clima *subtropical/clima tropical de altitude* - Brasília, Brasil

Cfa - clima *subtropical húmido* - Florianópolis, Brasil

Cfb - clima *temperado marítimo húmido* - Curitiba, Brasil

Cwb - clima *temperado marítimo/clima tropical de altitude* - Joanesburgo, África do Sul

Cfc - clima *subártico marítimo húmido* - Punta Arenas, Ushuaia, Sul do Chile

Cwc - clima *subártico marítimo (chuvas no verão)* - Monte Dinero, Argentina

Csc - clima *subártico marítimo (chuvas no inverno)* - Tórshavn, Ilhas Faroé

Dfa - clima *continental húmido, verões quentes* - Chicago, Estados Unidos

Dwa - clima *continental, verões quentes (chuvas no verão)* - Seul, Coreia do Sul

Dsa - clima *continental, verões quentes (chuvas no Inverno)* - Cambridge, Idaho, Estados Unidos

Dfb - clima *continental húmido, verões brandos* - Estocolmo, Suécia

Dwb - clima *continental, verões brandos (chuvas no verão)* - Rudnaya Pristan, Rússia

Dsb - clima *continental, verões brandos (chuvas no Inverno)* - Spokane, Estados Unidos

Dfc - clima *subártico húmido* - Sept-Îles, YellowKnife, Canadá

Dwc - clima *subártico (chuvas no verão)* - Irkutsk, Rússia

Dsc - clima *subártico (chuvas no inverno)* - Galena Summit, Estados Unidos

ET - clima *polar de tundra* - Iqaluit, Canadá

EF - clima *polar de calote de gelo* - Vostok, Antártica


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2012 às 20:39)

*EF - clima polar de calote de gelo - Vostok, Antártica*

Sem dúvida este...por minutos, claro!

Mas o melhor para mim é o atual (temperado marítimo) que usufruo há 40 anos


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Dez 2012 às 21:10)

Csb


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Dez 2012 às 21:39)

Dfa sem dúvida!!  verão quente como gosto e húmido e invernos com muita neve!!


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2012 às 22:31)

Melhor clima?

É aquele que está nas médias registadas.

O resto é conversa.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Dez 2012 às 15:56)

Boas pessoal.
Para mim Dfa sem duvida, cada coisa a seu tempo. Verões dignos desse nome e Invernos frios com bastante neve...


----------



## NunoC (6 Dez 2012 às 17:42)

Oi pessoal! 

Mais um a preferir dfa... Um Inverno branco, mas com um Verão bem quentinho


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Dez 2012 às 19:09)

NunoC disse:


> Oi pessoal!
> 
> Mais um a preferir dfa... Um Inverno branco, mas com um Verão bem quentinho



E a cidade de Chicago era por isso ideal para mim, principalmente com aquele lago para me refrescar nos dias quentes de Verão e patinar no inverno.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Dez 2012 às 20:20)

Rainstorm disse:


> E a cidade de Chicago era por isso ideal para mim, principalmente com aquele lago para me refrescar nos dias quentes de Verão e patinar no inverno.



Faço, das tuas, as minhas palavras

Mas....estou dividido entre: 
Dfa - clima *continental húmido, verões quentes* - Chicago
Dsa - clima *continental, verões quentes (chuvas no Inverno)* - Cambridge, Idaho, Estados Unidos           

*Diferença*: No "Dfa" , ocorrem boas tempestades de Verão e no interior nos Estados Unidos, por exemplo há sempre a probabilidade de formação tornados e supercélulas, mas o calor e o Inverno é o mesmo. No "Dsa", os Verões têm bastante sol e por isso, há quase sempre ótimas condições para a praia. Logo a única diferença é a precipitação no Verão.

Deixo, então, a maioria escolher por mim


----------



## a410ree (7 Dez 2012 às 23:23)

Aw - clima tropical (chuvas no verão) - Rio de Janeiro Brasil

Gosto de climas tropicais


----------



## Art-J (8 Dez 2012 às 13:43)

As - clima tropical (chuvas no inverno) - Ponta do Sol, Madeira


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 14:08)

Art-J disse:


> As - clima tropical (chuvas no inverno) - Ponta do Sol, Madeira



Interessante 

Nunca pensei, que essa zona chegasse a ter um clima tropical (média anual de temperatura superior a 18ºC)...sempre pensei que o clima de Ponta do Sol, apesar de ser o mais quente de Portugal, ficasse mesmo assim pelo Csa.

Onde posso encontrar as normais climatológicas de Ponta do Sol?


----------



## Art-J (8 Dez 2012 às 15:26)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Interessante
> 
> Nunca pensei, que essa zona chegasse a ter um clima tropical (média anual de temperatura superior a 18ºC)...sempre pensei que o clima de Ponta do Sol, apesar de ser o mais quente de Portugal, ficasse mesmo assim pelo Csa.
> 
> Onde posso encontrar as normais climatológicas de Ponta do Sol?



Um clima tropical não é caracterizado por médias anuais iguais ou superiores a 18ºC, mas sim médias mensais de 18ºC ou mais no mês(es) mais frio(s). E determinados regimes de precipitações claro.

Até no Funchal a média anual é de 19.6ºC por exemplo. No Ponta do Sol e em meia dúzia de outras localidades da costa oeste a média anual é quase 2ºC superior à do Funchal. 
Nós estamos em Dezembro e para teres uma ideia, embora os meses mais frios sejam Janeiro e Fevereiro, o gráfico para a Ponta do Sol desta semana é típico para a época. Repara:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 15:56)

Art-J disse:


> Um clima tropical não é caracterizado por médias anuais iguais ou superiores a 18ºC, mas sim médias mensais de 18ºC ou mais no mês(es) mais frio(s). E determinados regimes de precipitações claro.
> 
> Até no Funchal a média anual é de 19.6ºC por exemplo. No Ponta do Sol e em meia dúzia de outras localidades da costa oeste a média anual é quase 2ºC superior à do Funchal.
> Nós estamos em Dezembro e para teres uma ideia, embora os meses mais frios sejam Janeiro e Fevereiro, o gráfico para a Ponta do Sol desta semana é típico para a época. Repara:



Ups! Era mesmo isso que eu queria dizer, desculpa o engano

Bem, então pelos vistos,_* temos mesmo clima tropical dentro de território nacional "habitado"* *_ 

Estou 

*território nacional "NÃO HABITADO" que com certeza deve possuir um clima tropical - Ilhas Selvagens e/ou Desertas


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2012 às 16:06)

Não sei se o clima de Ponta do Sol, é o mais quente de Portugal (sinceramente, duvido), e também ainda não sei, se é tropical... É bastante provável que esse clima exista em território nacional, mas não sei se será aí.

Contudo assumo que o gráfico até surpreende.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Dez 2012 às 17:00)

*BWh - clima árido quente - Phoenix, Estados Unidos*

Sem duvida que para mim este era o melhor clima e também fica situado num bom sítio para ir caçar tempestades a Texas e a Oklahoma.


----------



## Art-J (9 Dez 2012 às 02:25)

belem disse:


> Não sei se o clima de Ponta do Sol, é o mais quente de Portugal (sinceramente, duvido), e também ainda não sei, se é tropical... É bastante provável que esse clima exista em território nacional, mas não sei se será aí.
> 
> Contudo assumo que o gráfico até surpreende.



Duvidas porquê? Em território continental não é de certeza, o Funchal no mês mais frio é em média quase 5ºC mais quente que Faro.
Os locais mais quentes do país são o Lugar de baixo na Ponta do Sol (onde está a estação metereológica), a Madalena do Mar (Calheta), Jardim do Mar (Calheta) e Paúl do Mar (Calheta). Agora, entre estes, pode haver diferenças de décimas, mas são os lugares mais quentes. Nem as Selvagens (mais de 200km a sul) têm estas temperaturas, devido à orografia das ilhas (pela mesma razão que o Porto Santo no inverno é mais frio que a Madeira, embora se situem quase lado a lado).


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2012 às 11:25)

Csb


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2012 às 18:11)

Art-J disse:


> Duvidas porquê? Em território continental não é de certeza, o Funchal no mês mais frio é em média quase 5ºC mais quente que Faro.
> Os locais mais quentes do país são o Lugar de baixo na Ponta do Sol (onde está a estação metereológica), a Madalena do Mar (Calheta), Jardim do Mar (Calheta) e Paúl do Mar (Calheta). Agora, entre estes, pode haver diferenças de décimas, mas são os lugares mais quentes. Nem as Selvagens (mais de 200km a sul) têm estas temperaturas, devido à orografia das ilhas (pela mesma razão que o Porto Santo no inverno é mais frio que a Madeira, embora se situem quase lado a lado).



A temperatura média em Dezembro na normal 1961-90 para a Ponta do Sol é de 17,7ºC e nem sequer é o mês mais frio do ano, em Fevereiro é de 16,6ºC, não é propriamente tropical...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 18:25)

N_Fig disse:


> A temperatura média em Dezembro na normal 1961-90 para a Ponta do Sol é de 17,7ºC e nem sequer é o mês mais frio do ano, em Fevereiro é de 16,6ºC, não é propriamente tropical...



Onde posso encontrar as normais de Ponta do Sol?


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2012 às 19:01)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Onde posso encontrar as normais de Ponta do Sol?



Nos boletins mensais da Madeira, foi lá que eu fui buscar estes dados .


----------



## Art-J (9 Dez 2012 às 20:07)

N_Fig disse:


> A temperatura média em Dezembro na normal 1961-90 para a Ponta do Sol é de 17,7ºC e nem sequer é o mês mais frio do ano, em Fevereiro é de 16,6ºC, não é propriamente tropical...



No Funchal, a média em Dezembro na normal de 1981-2010 é de 17,9ºC. Em termo de comparação, na normal de 1961-90, a média no Funchal em Dezembro era de 16,9ºC.. menos 1ºC. Em Agosto 22,2ºC no período 1961-90 e 23,2ºC no período 1981-2010. Para mais, a variação de registos dos últimos 10 anos em relação às médias do período 1981-2010 é de +0,7ºC. 

E como disse, todas estas localidades da costa oeste são muito mais quentes..


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2012 às 20:10)

Art-J disse:


> No Funchal, a média em Dezembro na normal de 1981-2010 é de 17,9ºC. Em termo de comparação, na normal de 1961-90, a média no Funchal em Dezembro era de 16,9ºC.. menos 1ºC. Em Agosto 22,2ºC no período 1961-90 e 23,2ºC no período 1981-2010. Para mais, a variação de registos dos últimos 10 anos em relação às médias do período 1981-2010 é de +0,7ºC.
> 
> E como disse, todas estas localidades da costa oeste são muito mais quentes..



Sim, mas os dados atuais não nos permitem classificar o clima de lá como tropical.


----------



## Art-J (9 Dez 2012 às 20:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, mas os dados atuais não nos permitem classificar o clima de lá como tropical.



Pois não. Mas dados do período 1961-1990 também não são actuais. E nem sabemos em que local se encontrava a estação da Ponta do Sol na altura.. estar por exemplo na vila e não numa fajã qualquer já era o suficiente para ter menos horas diárias de exposição solar directa. De qualquer modo, se a média em Janeiro é de 17.9ºC ou 18.1ºC ou parecido também não é muito relevante. Uma pessoa anda de chinelos e calções o ano inteiro, dá para perceber a ideia


----------



## belem (9 Dez 2012 às 20:41)

Art-J disse:


> Duvidas porquê? Em território continental não é de certeza, o Funchal no mês mais frio é em média quase 5ºC mais quente que Faro.
> Os locais mais quentes do país são o Lugar de baixo na Ponta do Sol (onde está a estação metereológica), a Madalena do Mar (Calheta), Jardim do Mar (Calheta) e Paúl do Mar (Calheta). Agora, entre estes, pode haver diferenças de décimas, mas são os lugares mais quentes. Nem as Selvagens (mais de 200km a sul) têm estas temperaturas, devido à orografia das ilhas (pela mesma razão que o Porto Santo no inverno é mais frio que a Madeira, embora se situem quase lado a lado).



O que eu disse foi que o local mais quente de Portugal, não deve ficar em Ponta do Sol (ainda que não seja por muito diferença). 

Na Madeira devem existir locais mais quentes.

Sim, a ilha principal parece ser mais quente que Porto Santo.


PS: Contudo, Porto Santo e Ilhas Selvagens, têm muito pouca ou nenhuma cobertura meteorológica.


----------

